# NCAA has officially granted NJIT Division 1 status



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

NCAA has officially granted NJIT's Athletic program Division 1 status beginning from 1 Sep 2009. 

NJIT's sports teams would now be eligible for post season competition and the stats records could now be officially entered into record books. Even though the conference still doesn't qualify for an AQ, the slim chance at-large bid channel for NCAA, NIT and other tournaments is now open.

For more details, visit http://www.njithighlanders.com/news/2009/7/22/GEN_0722095715.aspx.


----------

